# Any Good Early Bird Menus In Dublin



## IrishGunner

Looking to go to the I Keano Play and wondering if there 
are any good early bird Restaurants in Dublin

I know if Chinese Place on Abbey street

Any others maybe in Temple Bar or in the City Centre area


----------



## Sue Ellen

What time are you talking about? [broken link removed]have an all day special up to 5 p.m. Monday to Friday.


----------



## janeymc

101 Talbet. On talbit street down from the spike. Good value always packed. Excelent food.

Cant spell Talbet. mental block.


----------



## Petal

Check out http://www.diningtreats.com It's for Dublin, you have to register, but you can get vouchers and listings for early birds and special offers and stuff. Have used it many times!


----------



## Brian4B

101  TALBOT Street...........always gets good reviews; never been there;


----------



## CCOVICH

[broken link removed] isn't a bad site.

The [broken link removed] site is also useful for looking for Early Bird menus.


----------



## babydays

I went to 101 Talbot - sorry wasn't impressed. The food wasn't dear - don't remember it being v. cheap though. Found the ambiance of the place pretty terrible. Noise level was mad too - couldn't hear my companion who was just sitting across from me!

Maybe my expectations were too high?!


----------



## ajapale

anyone noticed you get bird sized portions on early bird meals?


----------



## nai

Try Trocadero's on Andrew St fro Early bird - yum and a great restaurant too.
Alternatively any place on Georges St are good value.


----------



## ClubMan

babydays said:
			
		

> I went to 101 Talbot - sorry wasn't impressed. The food wasn't dear - don't remember it being v. cheap though. Found the ambiance of the place pretty terrible. Noise level was mad too - couldn't hear my companion who was just sitting across from me!
> 
> Maybe my expectations were too high?!


 It is quite a noisy place alright. Have generally found the food reasonable value and quality though. They usually have a good selection of vegetarian options and not the usual boring ones.


----------



## gnashers

Le Cave on South Anne st usually do a good early bird... I think it's up until 7.00 but I'm not sure.

Gnash


----------



## runner

If you like Indian, Jaiper in Sth Gt Georges st in good. Around 25 euro for 3 course. Also Siam in Andrew st ( near old stand pub) is good..


----------



## landlord

I know the mona lisa near the screen cinema used to do an earrly brid deal. They do pizza and pasta and are very nice.


----------



## CCOVICH

Mona Lisa-cheap and cheerful indeed.

The Early Bird (Pre-Theatre) in Fire on Dawson St. is pretty good as well.

€20 for starter/main/side/dessert/coffee in Blue Orchid on Newtownpark Avenue.

The Chinese beside the Gaiety (New Mellenium) is pretty reasonable as well.


----------



## ClubMan

landlord said:
			
		

> I know the mona lisa near the screen cinema used to do an earrly brid deal.


People trafficking is so pervasive these days, eh?


----------



## Sloopy

I really enjoyed Fire too! Great atmosphere!


----------



## muffin1973

V. impressed by Fire as well.

Went one Saturday night and even though they couldn't find our booking, we had a table within 10 mins, food was gorgeous and the service was brilliant.  Highly recommended.

M


----------



## macnas

It would be a good idea if we could have one list of restaurants that have an early bird menu..............and another list of restaurants that allow you to bring your own wine?


----------



## spwizard

Just to back up what other folks are saying, The Talbot 101 offers great value for money. The food quality/selection is top notch. 
I was there last week and had a beautiful goats’ cheese and mushroom risotto for the main course in the early bird (€21.50 for the meal incl. tea/coffee).


----------



## CCOVICH

macnas said:
			
		

> It would be a good idea if we could have one list of restaurants that have an early bird menu..............and another list of restaurants that allow you to bring your own wine?



Feel free to start such a thread.


----------



## sun_sparks

Aside from early bird menus, why not try one of the multitude of new Chinese restaurants that are springing up across the city.

Red Berry on Georges St has an all-day €12.50 menu, which is great value.

And Jade Kitchen (my all-time fave Chinese restaurant and a well-kept secret... until now) does the BEST chinese food at really good prices. It's just off Capel St. (Basically the road across from the bottom of Mary St.) Definitely try the dodgy sounding "Twice-cooked belly pork" - it's insanely tasty!!!!


----------



## Noor77

The Thai Orchid on Westmoreland Street does a good early bird for about €18/€19. The Cedar Tree (Lebanese food) on Andrew's Lane has a fab one for around the same price ....


----------



## Boylers

Hi,

I just thought I'd re-open this thread to get some more recent updates. Can anyone recommend a really nice early bird in Dublin 1 or 2?
Heading out with the girls on Wednesday and looking for something cheapish and cheerful...

Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite

Good idea! Heading to Dublin to fly out early Weds. and looking for place to eat Tues evening, Swords and surrounds. Don't fancy heading right into town. Any recommends?


----------



## Merrion

I was in the Punjab Balti in Ranelagh last week and they have a 3 course early bird for 19.95 (finishes at 7.30pm). Really tasty!!!


----------



## Boylers

Hi Welfarite,

I can recommend Indie Spice in Swords village. Absolutely delicious - early bird menu for under €20!​


----------



## Welfarite

Boylers said:


> Hi Welfarite,​
> 
> 
> I can recommend Indie Spice in Swords village. Absolutely delicious - early bird menu for under €20!​


 

Hmmm, the other half is not an Indian food fan.... Is this a problem there? (Sounds good to me though!)


----------



## Boylers

Yes I'm afraid, it's good Indian food but Indian all the same.  You could try La Spada, upstairs in Swords Plaza. I'm not too sure if they do an early bird but it's Italian and the food is great.


----------



## miselemeas

L'Gueleton on Fade Street (beside Hogan's on Georges Street) do an early bird - highly recommended


----------



## Welfarite

Boylers said:


> Yes I'm afraid, it's good Indian food but Indian all the same. You could try La Spada, upstairs in Swords Plaza. I'm not too sure if they do an early bird but it's Italian and the food is great.


 

Thanks, Boylers, will definitely scout both places....


----------



## Trish2006

Restaurant in the Carnegie Court hotel in Swords does a fabulous early bird, up to 7.30pm.  Reasonable wine too.
[broken link removed]
Don't think the menus are completely up to date but if you're looking for a more traditional restaurant setting and range of food this is a great place.


----------



## PMU

*The Uki Yo Japanese on Exchequer St. Three course plus a beer or a mohito for €15 pp.
*


----------



## europhile

Plus you can go to the karaoke in the basment after you've had a couple of scoops.


----------



## runner

Had the early bird recently on  a sat evening in Siam, Andrew st d2, and it was suprisingly good. Around 22e.


----------



## River

Welfarite said:


> Thanks, Boylers, will definitely scout both places....



v good choice in malahide for early birds also which isn't too far from swords. Personal favourite is Siam Thai. 2 course (starter and main) + drink for €19 last time I was there. Food is amazing.


----------



## Ciaraella

Thai Orchid on Westmoreland street is great for an early bird, really nice food and not too expensive either.


----------



## StoppedClock

Any updates on this, what with the recession and all?


----------



## pebbledash

Tante Zoe's in the city centre.
Court yard in Donnybrook - if you order the early bird within the time limit you can stay eating/drinking for as long as you want.


----------



## runner

Had EB in Kingsland, Dame st last Sat ( up to 7:30) for just 16.95€, starter, main course, desert and coffee! No service charge.
Not at all bad!


----------



## shesells

My favourites are Fan's Chinese on Dame St. Two Early Bird Menus, both under €20.

A little more upmarket but still excellent value are La Mere Zou at St Stephens Green and Dobbins off Mount Street.


----------



## ClubMan

StoppedClock said:


> Any updates on this, what with the recession and all?


?


----------



## Ciaraella

La Caverna in Temple Bar, just beside Luigi Malones is lovely and very reasonable, i think it's around 17 for two courses, 20 for three and there's a good choice, i think it's from around half five to seven


----------



## PMU

Chez Max, Baggot St and Palace St (beside Dublin Castle).  Early bird (starters and mains) for two, plus wine and coffees € 70 before tip.


----------



## Newbie!

PMU said:


> Chez Max, Baggot St and Palace St (beside Dublin Castle).  Early bird (starters and mains) for two, plus wine and coffees € 70 before tip.


Lovely restaurant but a very small menu for the early bird. Worth visiting though.


----------



## Caveat

Ciaraella said:


> La Caverna in Temple Bar, just beside Luigi Malones is lovely and very reasonable, i think it's around 17 for two courses, 20 for three and there's a good choice, i think it's from around half five to seven


 
I agree -  a little gem of a place. Nice staff too.


----------



## IrishGunner

Seems to be a lot of places now were they have 'All you can Eat'

Was in one on Abbey Street, Full House, all you can eat for €10 Chinese, mind you no alcohol and a sprite cost €1.10

Was in Bonga on Capel street that was €18 but staff not as quick refilling the dishes

 on Eden Quay although have not been there in a while


----------



## MandaC

I thought the standard of food in Jimmy Chungs was very poor.  A lot of stodge and not much else.  Good for a bloke after a feed of pints, but's thats about all really.


----------



## sandrat

there used to be a great place on south william street i think it was called Tutti. They had a beat the clock menu where it was 2.50 for starter and dessert and then you paid for the main cours depending on what time you ordered so 5 o clock 5 euro 6 o clock 6 euro etc. Long time since I lived in Dublin so it is probably gone.


----------



## sallyann

Thunder Road Cafe in Fleet Street has an early Bird menu from 4 - 7pm Mon - Fri.  €12.95 for 2 courses + glass of wine/beer or €15.95 for 3 courses + glass of wine/beer.  Been there and I thought it would be very noisy but wasn't. Really enjoyed meal and very near the Olympia theatre.


----------



## StoppedClock

ClubMan said:


> ?




This wasn't what I had in mind but thank you for the link, makes you realise how lucky you are.

Everyone should have a  and do what they can.


----------



## Sue Ellen

pebbledash said:


> Tante Zoe's in the city centre.



Went there in a group recently and the service was so slow it was dreadful.  

A friend went there at lunch time and was there for hours because the service was so slow.



IrishGunner said:


> Seems to be a lot of places now were they have 'All you can Eat'
> 
> Was in one on Abbey Street, Full House, all you can eat for €10 Chinese, mind you no alcohol and a sprite cost €1.10



In light of the Friendly Place in Abbey St. closing down Full House seemed a handy option.  No great though because the food is too near the door which is open all the time and the food is quite cold as a result.  The selection is not bad though for the price.

Find the €11 option in Good World is better which I think is available up to 4oc now.  [broken link removed] in Dame St. used to do something similar not sure if its still available but good value if it is.  Not sure what time they finish.


----------



## shesells

Diep le Shaker (Thai) on Pembroke Lane around the corner from the Pembroke pub on Pembroke st has a great deal at the moment. €60 for 3 courses + a bottle of wine for two. Was there during the week and it was delicious!


----------



## Goomigen

I like the food in the 101 but find the noise level intolerable.  I also had a real issue recently when I rang two days previously to book a table for 6 or 7 people (we weren't sure whether one family member was going to make it on time) I rang, as instructed before 12 noon on the day and confirmed that it would be 6 and rang back an hour later to change that to 7, we arrived at the restaurant to find the table set for 6 and the manageress made such a big deal about setting an extra place that we all felt like walking out and would have done if it hadn't been a celebration meal for one of the party and we didn't want to cause embarrassment.  I really felt that in the present economic climate they should have been welcoming the extra diner with open arms instead of being such a pain about it.  We won't be back!


----------



## WaterSprite

I was at Louie's Bistro at 20 Mountjoy Square recently and the food is the nicest I've had in a long time (and I like my food!)  They do a 2-person special for €65 for 3 courses each plus a bottle of wine and I think they do a €26 2-course early-bird/pre-theatre.  Really, I can't recommend it highly enough.  No connection other than a very happy soon-to-be-repeat customer.


----------



## Darthvadar

This is my favourite haunt... Great food, great value, and really important for those of us with allergies or on restricted diets, they'll move mountains to oblige... I have a severe nut allergy, and while they're very careful, they never make an issue of it...


----------



## Petal

Went to FXB in Temple Bar (Crow Street) the other night. 2 course for 19 Euro early bird. Fantastic steak!!! Would definitely recommend. Also fantastic restaurant is "Le Bon Crubeen" on Talbot Street, next to the Celtic pub. Really good food and very good value.


----------

